# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 02.01.2010 - 03.01.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.bpb -> c:\documents and settings\виктор кузнецов\start menu\programs\startup\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.130, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Buterat.dg -> c:\windows\system32\netprotocol.dllNet-Worm.Win32.Kolab.fkt -> c:\windows.1\usbdrv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.6107, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.8741, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.DI worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.flq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.168, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.8738, AVAST4: Win32:Delf-NCC [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.flq -> c:\windows.1\jjdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.168, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.RIE, NOD32: IRC/SdBot trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Delf-NCC [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.flq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5988357446-0237207350-674412265-8629\wmfcgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.168, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.RIE, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.FD worm, AVAST4: Win32:Delf-NCC [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.fnz -> c:\windows.1\usbmagr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5096 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.bqn -> c:\documents and settings\andrey\application data\cmedia\cmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.161 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.bqo -> c:\documents and settings\coockoo\application data\cmedia\cmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.161 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ay -> c:\docume~1\andrey\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll ( DrWEB: Adware.FieryAds.22, BitDefender: Gen:Adware.Heur.OO8aRqZpEMzk, AVAST4: Win32:FieryAds [Adw] )Rootkit.Win32.ZAccess.cg -> \baddrv.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.569 )Trojan-Banker.Win32.Bancos.kxa -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.171, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Clicker.BAT.Small.r -> c:\temp\quarantine\start.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.39632 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.bae -> c:\windows\inf\secdrv.inf:qrnlusm:$data ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Piker.bax -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.BG trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alzs -> c:\documents and settings\admin\local settings\temp\103.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.43141, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2453038, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NAD [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bkhx -> c:\temp\quarantine\vkrating.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.MSIL.Agent.bw -> c:\temp\quarantine\bot2.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2919751, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.oqo -> d:\great_burunduk\files\recorded\nhl09\nhl09tweak.  rar ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2906466 )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.oqo -> d:\great_burunduk\files\recorded\nhl09\nhl09roster  patch.rar ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2906466 )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ifh -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\msmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Browseban.based, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PinkBlocker.bf -> c:\users\e2fa~1\appdata\local\temp\fdjos.dll ( NOD32: Win32/LockScreen.FI trojan )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cmzy -> d:\system volume information\_restore{02d77755-fe0b-490b-9beb-251371509974}\rp229\a0025159.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2605288 )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cmzy -> d:\system volume information\_restore{02d77755-fe0b-490b-9beb-251371509974}\rp229\a0025165.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2605288 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.crty -> c:\windows.1\system32\umdmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.MyBot, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2896983, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.bbrq -> c:\temp\quarantine\hook.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.296 )Trojan.Win32.Scar.bbrr -> c:\temp\quarantine\winlock.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.275, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.ANPG, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Siscos.jj -> c:\windows\temp\rdl1f.tmp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.38966, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2909825, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Swisyn.twf -> c:\temp\quarantine\vipava.exeTrojan.Win32.VkHost.lk -> c:\temp\quarantine\(c)_egoakk.exeWorm.Win32.Agent.zx -> c:\windows\muis\svchost.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.33006, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2901486, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

